# Jewel Cichlid not breeding??? help please



## bhavik95 (May 21, 2017)

I bought a pair of jewel cichlids from a pet store about 4-6 months ago and the day after i put them into my tank they ended up breeding and since then they have not breed since.

the male looks interested chasing the female flashing at her but the female does not interested at all why is this? what can i do to encourage them?

they are both bright red but just not breeding...

i feed them high protein granule food and once a week freeze dry food.

but no luck

please help??


----------



## bhavik95 (May 21, 2017)

can someone please help me?


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I don't know how helpful this is, but I can share my current experience.

I had a number of pairs of blood red jewels that were breeding consistently about once a month. I thought I was going to have thousands. Then disaster struck. We were having a very mild winter here in NE Florida, and I left the windows open in my fish room. Then we had an unexpected cold snap (somewhere below 50 FH) and I lost most of them. I managed to save about 4 of them that are now fully recovered and coloring up nicely, but are no longer breeding. Not sure why. Is it possible that the cold stress shut down their reproductive capacity?

Do I have any suggestions for you? Maybe change the water, and or change the scenery. Set up a new tank with a lot of space along with hiding places and spawning sites.


----------



## bhavik95 (May 21, 2017)

Im in london and its pretty much cold here all the time i do have a heater in my tank and for the past 3 days i have upped the temp.
im thinking of doing a water change soon as for the scenery i have added 2 caves which i thought would help them feel safe and breed in and added water wisteria and vals gigantica

have your fish started breeding again? did you not have a heater in your tank?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

What is the temp of your tank? What are you feeding them? What are your water parameters?


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

bhavik95 said:


> have your fish started breeding again? did you not have a heater in your tank?


Not yet, but I haven't given up on them. They look healthy, and they are showing good color. I have even added a few others from a different source to mix things up.


----------



## RobieDon (May 26, 2017)

the male looks interested chasing the female flashing at her but the female does not interested at all why is this? what can i do to encourage them?

they are both bright red but just not breeding...

i feed them high protein granule food and once a week freeze dry food.

but no luck

please help??[/quote]


----------

